# Daten von lokaler Festplatte im Internet erreichbar machen



## Fpunkt (19. Juni 2007)

Hallo Forum!

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. 
Für meine Arbeit benutze ich einen Desktop PC und vielfach auch einen Laptop, wenn ich Vorort arbeiten muss. Die gesamte Arbeit, also alle Daten (vor allem Grafiken und Fotos) sind auf dem Desktop PC gespeichert, weil ich dort viel Speicherplatz habe.
Immer wenn ich mit dem Laptop raus zum arbeiten muss, ziehe ich die entsprechenden Dateien vom Desktop PC auf den Laptop, dann bearbeite ich sie und wenn ich wieder zurück bin das gleiche nur umgekehrt, dann lade ich die aktualisierten Dateien auf den Desktop PC zurück.
Das ist oft sehr müßig, manch mal läuft was schief oder man vergisst es einfach und dann hat man alles doppelt und dreifach und weiß nicht mehr, was nun das richtige ist.
Darum überlege ich, wo ja auch die Internetverbindungen von Jahr zu Jahr schneller werden, die bereiche der Festplatte, auf der die Arbeit gespeichert ist ins Internet zu stellen, um von den verschiedenen Arbeitsplätzen aus darauf zugreifen zu können. So könnte ich an meinem Laptop arbeiten, als wäre ich zuhause. Dieselbe Ordnerstruktur usw.
Ist es vielleicht möglich eine art Netzlaufwerk einzurichten, sowie man es auch im LAN machen kann, auf das man übers Internet zugreift? Oder brauche ich bestimmt Software? Gibt es bezüglich des Routers etwas zu beachten?
Wie groß wären die Risiken einer solchen Aktion und wie kann man sich schützen?

Ich würde mich sehr über Ratschläge freuen!


----------



## Sinac (20. Juni 2007)

Für sowas gibt es jede Menge verschiedene Lösungen. Da du wahrscheinlich eine dynamische IP Adresse hast brauchst du erstmal eine dynamische Domain dazu, sonst erreichst du deinen Router aus dem Internet nur sehr schwer da du seine IP Adresse nicht kennt.

Falls dein Desktop PC ein Linux System ist würde es sich anbieten das Ganze über SCP zu machen. Dafür installierst du einfach SSH und richtest auf dem Router ein Portforwarding zum PC ein. Danach kannst du einfach eine SSH bzw. SCP Verbindung zu deiner dynamischen Domain aufbauen und erreichst damit deinen Desktop PC um darauf zuzugreifen. Clients für SCP gibt es sowohl für die Konsole als auch grafisch, für Windows z.B. WinSCP - je nach dem was auf deinem Notebook läuft.

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre IPSec, das ist noch sicherer (SSH ist mit entsprechender Konfiguration auch relativ sicher), aber auch komplexer einzurichten. Wenn du einen entsprechenden Router hast macht es Sinn den Tunnel von deinem Laptop zum Router aufzubauen, dann kannst du den Laptop nutzen als ob du mit im LAN sitzen würdest.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Fpunkt (20. Juni 2007)

Hallo Sinac,

ich benutze Windows xp, es käme für mich also eher die zweite Variante in Frage.
Ist IPSec eine extra Software oder eine Windowsfunktion? Brauche ich damit auch eine dynamische Domain?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Sinac (20. Juni 2007)

IPSec ist eine Protokollerweiterung des Internetprotokolls welche Verschlüsselung, Autorisierung und Authentifizierung implementiert um Daten z.B. über das Internet durch einen sicheren Tunnel zu übertragen. Es ist aber wie gesagt ziemlich komplex zu konfigurieren, für einen Laien echt ein hartes Brot in vielen Fällen. Was für einen Router hast du denn? Vielleicht kann man dir dann schon weiter helfen. Eine dynamische Domain brauchst du trotzdem, es sei denn du hast eine feste IP Adresse.


----------



## Fpunkt (20. Juni 2007)

Noch bin ich im Ausland und benutze einen D-Link DI-524. Wenn ich zurück in Deutschland bin, ist es ein D-Link DI-624+. Allerdings würde ich mir für das Vorhaben auch einen Neuen kaufen, wenn nötig.


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. Juni 2007)

Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten. Folgender Artikel (und weitere Artikel aus dieser Ausgabe) beschäftigt/en sich mit genau diesem Problemfall:

http://www.heise.de/ct/07/08/116/default.shtml


----------



## Fpunkt (21. Juni 2007)

vielleicht liege ich falsch, aber so weit ich weiß, wäre es mit den Varianten aus dem Artikel nicht möglich, so unbeschwert auf die Dateien zuzugreifen, wie mit der Tunnelvariante.
Auf den Computer über das Internet zugreifen zu können wie über das Netzwerk wäre perfekt!


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. Juni 2007)

Fpunkt hat gesagt.:


> vielleicht liege ich falsch, aber so weit ich weiß, wäre es mit den Varianten aus dem Artikel nicht möglich, so unbeschwert auf die Dateien zuzugreifen, wie mit der Tunnelvariante.
> Auf den Computer über das Internet zugreifen zu können wie über das Netzwerk wäre perfekt!



Leider sind die anderen Artikel nicht kostenlos verfügbar. Ich liste mal die Möglichkeiten auf, da ich die Zeitschrift hier habe.

Möglichkeit 1: Onlinedienste wie das Mediacenter von GMX, Web.de und Co. erlauben es auf die Daten per Dateimanager zuzugreifen. Ich selbst nutze GMX und habe das Mediacenter in den Explorer integriert. Sprich, ich greife darauf zu, wie auf die Daten auf der Festplatte, von überall.
Vorteil: Datenübertragung über HTTP(S) - läuft also sogar durch die meisten Firewalls.
Nachteil: Daten liegen auf einem externen System (sensitive Daten lieber verschlüsseln)

Möglichkeit 2: Eigenen Web/File/SSH Server aufsetzen und Router einstellen (Port forwarding und Dynamic IP Dienst, das geht bei können so ziemlich allen Routern).
Vorteil: Eigener Server (z. B. der eigene PC)
Nachteil: Muss selbst konfiguriert werden

Möglichkeit 3: 1-klick Dienste wie senduit, datenschleuder.eu, etc.
Vorteil: Hochladen, fertig
Nachteil: externer Server, evtl. starke einschränkung der Datenübertragung / des Traffics.

Möglichkeit 4: VPN aufbauen
Vorteil: Sehr sicher
Nachteil: Ports müssen im Router weitergeleitet werden

Möglichkeit 5: Allpeers, ein sicheres P2P System mit Benutzerfreigabe
Vorteil: Programm ist einfach einzurichten / Läuft unter Windows, Linux, OS X / Open source / für große datenmengen geeignet (da bittorrent Protokoll)
Nachteil: eventuell muss man einen Port weiterleiten (es funktioniert auch ohne, allerdings kann es dann langsam sein) / teilweise externer dienst


----------



## Fpunkt (21. Juni 2007)

Also Möglichkeit 1 und 3 gefallen mir nicht, weil mir die Anbieter sicher nicht genügend Platz bieten würden und hochladen möchte ich auch nichts, das würde zu viel Arbeit und Zeit kosten. 
Womit greift man bei Variante 2 und 5 auf die Daten zu? Kann man Windows Explorer benutzen? 
Ist Variante 4 nicht etwa das, was Sinac vorschlägt?
Was ist das Problem mit dem Weiterleiten der Ports?

Vielen Dank soweit!


----------



## Sinac (21. Juni 2007)

Richtig, Variante 4 ist das was ich vorgeschlagen habe, zumindest in etwa.
Dein Router kann lediglich VPN Pass-Through, ich persönlich bevorzuge Router die ein VPN Gateway integriert haben und das VPN direkt aufbauen ohne Portforwarding zum eigentlichen VPN Server. 
Bei Variante 2 und 5 benötigst du entsprechende Client, also einen SSH oder SCP Client, FTP Client, Webbrowser etc. Variante 5 kenne ich nicht, wird aber wahrscheinlich auch ein properitärer Client sein.
Ports weiterleiten ist generell nichts kompliziertes, du musst wissen welche Ports für die Datenübertragung genutzt werden, bei SSH z.B. TCP 22. Dann stellst du am Router ein, das der Port 22 an den Client im Netzwerk geleitet werden soll, z.B. 192.168.1.2. Das wars auch schon. Jetzt nimmt der Router alle Pakete auf Port 22 nicht selber zur Verarbeitung an sondern leitet sie weiter an den PC im LAN mit der IP Adresse 192.168.1.2 - wenn auf Diesem dann ein SSH Server läuft kannst du eine Verbindung aufbauen und damit arbeiten. Vielleicht ist das sogar der einfachste Weg für dich da es nicht besonders komplex zu konfigurieren ist und die Router damit umgehen kann. Auf der Clientseite hättest du dann einen explorerähnliches Programm mit dem du die Files auf deinem "Server" runterladen oder öffnen kannst.


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. Juni 2007)

Fpunkt hat gesagt.:


> Womit greift man bei Variante 2 und 5 auf die Daten zu? Kann man Windows Explorer benutzen?
> Ist Variante 4 nicht etwa das, was Sinac vorschlägt?
> Was ist das Problem mit dem Weiterleiten der Ports?


Nein, VPN ist nicht ganz SSH oder IPSec 
Beim Web/File/SSH-Server greift man recht einfach auf die Daten zu.
Ein Webserver wie z. B. Apache läuft Dir auf jeder Webseite über den Weg. Du brauchst also nur den Browser.
Ein Fileserver ist im Netzwerk (oder VPN) recht einfach über das Netzwerk erreichbar wenn man z. B. einen SMB-Server verwendet. Über das Internet baut man meist einen FTP/SFTP/SSH-Server der die Authentifizierung und Verbindung/Übertragung ermöglicht.
Um an die Daten zu kommen brauchst Du dann nur einen FTP-Klienten wie z. B. Filezilla.

Allpeers ist etwas ganz anderes. Schau Dir mal die Einführung an. Zum Übertragen der Daten brauchst Du z. B. nur Firefox und das Allpeers plugin für den FF.
Dann benötigst Du zwei Allpeer Konten (und zwei E-Mail Adressen). Theoretisch brauchst Du dann nur vom Rechner mit den Daten die Freigabe an das zweite Konto zu schicken, sobald Du mit dem anderen Rechner online gehst, beginnt die Datenübertragung.

Das war kurz, hoffentlich auch verständlich =)


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. Juni 2007)

Sinac hat gesagt.:


> Variante 5 kenne ich nicht, wird aber wahrscheinlich auch ein properitärer Client sein.



Uh, warst schneller 
Nein der Klient für Variante 5 ist wie schon erwähnt: open source
(nur die Kontaktaufnahme läuft über den Anbieter - wie beim alten ICQ Protokoll Messages über den Server)


----------



## Sinac (21. Juni 2007)

Achso, hab grade mal bissle nachgelesen. Hört sich garnicht so doof an


----------



## Fpunkt (21. Juni 2007)

Also nach wie vor gefällt mir die VPN Variante am besten, auch wenn sie die komplizierteste ist. Mit FTP Klienten oder sonstigen Klienten möchte ich eigentlich nur ungern an die Sache rangehen. Ich benutze einen FTP Klienten, um auf unseren Webserver zuzugreifen und das gefällt mir nicht so gut, das bietet nicht den Komfort, wie man ihn bei Erreichbarkeit im Windows Explorer hätte.
Ich könnte es mit der Tunnelmethode ja wenigstens mal probieren.
Ich hab vor geraumer Zeit mal, auch durch einen Router durch, VPN benutzt, um ein Computerspiel im LAN Modus übers Internet zu spielen. So schwierig war das nicht, allerdings kann ich mich auch schwer nur daran erinnern und ich weiß nicht, was IPSec noch so an Strapazen fordert.



> Dein Router kann lediglich VPN Pass-Through, ich persönlich bevorzuge Router die ein VPN Gateway integriert haben und das VPN direkt aufbauen ohne Portforwarding zum eigentlichen VPN Server.


Könnte man mit einem Router der ein VPN Gateway integriert hat auf alle Computer im Netzwerk über den Tunnel zugreifen? Oder warum gefällt dir das Forwarden nicht?
Wie gesagt, ich würde mir auch einen Neuen kaufen; mit dem DI 624 bin ich nicht sonderlich zufrieden und den hab ich jetzt auch schon lange genug, sodass es mir nicht mal schwer fallen würde ihn zu ersetzen, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine.


----------

